
NASA to Soon End Active Efforts to Restore Contact with Opportunity - el_duderino
https://www.space.com/42253-nasa-soon-end-active-efforts-opportunity.html
======
mzs
“I Can See For Miles” by The Who was one of the last wake-up songs.

[https://twitter.com/AstroStaab/status/1053846417955934208](https://twitter.com/AstroStaab/status/1053846417955934208)

